# My Egyptain Swifts



## EgypSwiftLady

Photos of our 2 pairs of Swifts. One pair are 'Blue Velvets' and the other pair I think are 'Otatis', please correct me if I'm wrong.
Hope I posted the photos correctly.

Enjoy.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

MG]



Try again......


----------



## EgypSwiftLady




----------



## EgypSwiftLady




----------



## Maggie-NC

Robin, what a treat! They are all beautiful. The third one shown has beautiful markings. Thanks so much.


----------



## Charis

Gorgeous birds, Robin.


----------



## jbangelfish

*Cool*



EgypSwiftLady said:


> Photos of our 2 pairs of Swifts. One pair are 'Blue Velvets' and the other pair I think are 'Otatis', please correct me if I'm wrong.
> Hope I posted the photos correctly.
> 
> Enjoy.


Even the encylopedia by Levi does not show the red bird. It does say that mealy is called "Ootati or Outati" and mealy is ash red (silver red bar). The color looks very much like a Lebanon (Shikli Ahmar, if I remember correctly). It's a form of ash red that has a very different look than our US ash reds and very pretty. It is likely that there is another Egyptian name for the color.

It also says that the blacks with bronze are called "Ryani" and these were the ones that I had 25 years or so ago.

The book further states that while the breed is thought to originate in Egypt, the breed was standardized in England in 1925 and was also bred in yellow, silver and mottle which very likely had Egyptian names as well but they are not given.

Thanks for getting the pictures on. I've been waiting for them.

Bill


----------



## Fever

EgypSwiftLady said:


>


I love this one! Something a little hawk-like about it.


----------



## dewlap1

*Egyptian Swifts*

These are Azrak Katifa (Blue Velvet)












This is an Keshr Samak Ottati











Swifts have many different families, they are swifts but treated like different breeds. They are not crossed with each other. When crossed they come out with odd colors, like they reds you have. It also changes the beak settings and head shape.


----------



## Mindy

Robin great pics, beautiful birds.

Dewlap1. your are gorgeous also, why does the one with the bands on his feet have so many bands on both feet. With that extra weight can he still fly? Just curious and just trying to learn. Thank you, mindy


----------



## dewlap1

Thank you Mindy,

Those bands are just for dressing them up, these bands came from Lebanon. In Syria and Lebanon they dress up all their pigeons like this. I also have some rings and bells and beads and dangles. These jingle when the birds walk around. I fly all my birds, they perform quite well with no harm to them in any ways. These are made of light materials like plastic light jewelery wire and small glass beads. These don't add any noticable weight to the pigeons. After all its not a bowling ball tied to them.


----------



## mekkabirds

That red swifts is a mixed Swift or ostralli..don't know correct spelling...but the blue velvets are very nice looking swifts...thanks


----------



## pigeonmama

How beautiful these birds are.
Daryl


----------



## jmaxpsi

Oh, how I love the Swifts. I only have 2 of them and both turned out to be hens. I would love to purchase a cock or two if anyone has any for sale. Somtimes, they don't even look like pigeons when they fly. Thanks


----------



## Skyeking

They are lovely birds....still as beautiful as EVER, even if this thread is old.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

Where did you get those beautiful birds, and do they race?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Nice birds! 

Love the look of this one:


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

dewlap1 said:


> Thank you Mindy,
> 
> Those bands are just for dressing them up, these bands came from Lebanon. In Syria and Lebanon they dress up all their pigeons like this. I also have some rings and bells and beads and dangles. These jingle when the birds walk around. I fly all my birds, they perform quite well with no harm to them in any ways. These are made of light materials like plastic light jewelery wire and small glass beads. These don't add any noticable weight to the pigeons. After all its not a bowling ball tied to them.


I'd really like to learn more about that


----------



## MizLiz

*pigeon charms?*

I'd also like to learn more about those ornaments!


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed

Alqtqaty swift of the most beautiful pigeon

Alqtqaty de Lip three gates are, respectively 
Qtqaty peel thickness: The Qtqaty Mahlaoy: The Qtqaty soapy 
And I will tell you the specifications of each section separately 

Head :
Semi-Mstdurh and drawn a little forward and slide the back 

Beak :
Thick and short bone eight open (ie, come up with over the head from the front) 
Nose and thick 
There is tomorrow, down the beak and beak color Ashkh any tainted Psoad 
In Sabouni be a little bone Mmoum 

Eyelids :

A little thick 

Eye: 

Round and wide 

Eye color 

Ruby and a tax silver and the more body color dark or light affects the eye color the same effect 
Or as some say Pkinar White 

Body 

Strong and full of features a height not less than 35 cm 

Colors 


The first of repentance: - (grouper fish) 

There is of it (and light Ghamq) dark-gray color of the head and neck and silver and the rest of his body lobular gray and silver




The first of repentance: - (grouper fish)

There is of it (dark and light ) dark-gray color of the head and neck and silver and the rest of his body lobular gray and silver


The first of repentance: - (grouper fish) 

There is of it (and light Ghamq) dark-gray color of the head and neck and silver and the rest of his body lobular gray and silver 

Tob II: - (Elmahalawe) 

And the color of his body and head dark-gray to black, slash neck silver 

. Repentance III: - (Sabouni) 

And a silver in the whole body 



Levels of arbitration Alqtqaty 

Tob: 25 ° 
Eyelid: 5 ° 
Tax: 15 ° 
Nib: 20 ° 
front head: 10 degrees 
back of the head: 10 degrees 
Commission and the general shape and health: 15 ° 












sorry about errors in my translation


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed




----------



## mekkabirds

*Egyptian swifts*

I know there is about 12 families of egyptian Swifts. There are also sub-families..but I have never seen nothing like that red bird you call a swift..the characteristics is not streamed line...means small feet low to the ground long wings squatty..Thanks


----------



## mekkabirds

Hany El-Sayed..has an excellent looking Ottati..it is really what it is supposed to look like...


----------



## mekkabirds

Also there is an very good looking.. blue velvet..azark Katifa....thanks


----------



## mekkabirds

For anyone whom is truely interested in Egyptian swifts...they should really navigate all of the sites..that have the standers on the Egyptian swifts..and get familer with the ottati or rehani...which is what you can basically find..do not buy it..if you don't know what the bird is...My thing is to buy from a breeder..whom has been raising Egyptian Swifts..and can answer any question that has to do with the swift...when you obtain a real swift..not mixed bird..then and only then can you appreciate it..there is no other way..it is in a class bi itself..you will get hooked...Thanks


----------



## mekkabirds

Not Egytian Swift....Thanks


----------



## doveone52

Hany El-Sayed, great information! mekkabirds, do you know anyone in US who breeds a good Egyptian Swift?


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed

this is Egyption Swift called " rehani "


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed




----------



## EgypSwiftLady

mekkabirds said:


> I know there is about 12 families of egyptian Swifts. There are also sub-families..but I have never seen nothing like that red bird you call a swift..the characteristics is not streamed line...means small feet low to the ground long wings squatty..Thanks



Doesn't matter to me if my red bird is incorrect because I think they are beautiful! I don't breed or show I just love pigeons! 

When we got thour swifts we had never even heard of them but fell in love with the breed anyway.


----------



## TerriB

Wow, what beautiful birds!!!


----------



## mekkabirds

*Quality Swifts*

Listen Pigeon Swifts lady..I have real pure breeds in Egyptian Swifts...Stop Wasting your precious time on getting whatever looks like a swifts...I have the bible book on swifts and can steer you in the right direction..and anyone else whom is really interested..Thanks


----------

